
NASA mulls restoring Saturn V to service - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/01/nasa_mulls_restoring_saturn_v/
======
samizdis
Well, it's healthy to chuckle at least once or twice on this, of all, dates.
Nicely done, too.

